# Have my Interview Today!!



## rgomez912 (Jul 12, 2011)

I applied for Apprenticeship on June 24 and now I have my interview today at 1pm. Learned about IBEW from a friend who is a Journeyman who said I should join. 

From what I could gather I'm going to zip my lip and answer in short 'Yes' or 'No' phrases while dressed like I'm already an electrician. Went to the store and got some jeans and some work boots with the steel toe and everything :jester: I want to look like I could go straight from the interview to a job site just like that. Only thing that might not get me in would be that I have no job experience at all and the fact that I'm 20 years old with no job experience. When places like McDonald's wont even hire you, then you know its bad


----------



## rgomez912 (Jul 12, 2011)

The interview was very quick. I was only in the room for about 40 seconds and was asked 3 questions before being let out.

What are my hobbies.
What got me interested in being an electrician.
If I am not picked for the apprenticeship what will I do.

Only one guy ask the questions and the other people simple circled some stuff on papers and put them in the middle of the table faced down and then I was asked if I had any questions which I did not and was told I will be contacted in 2 weeks if picked or not.

Wonder what they could of dotted down from just those questions alone :blink: Some of the other applicants were in the room for around 6 minutes.


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm an apprentice out of local 494 in milwaukee.
When I interviewed, I dressed in a suit, tie, shoes, etc. I saw some guys come in with work clothes, one looked like he had just rolled out of bed. Another was covered in paint. 
When I talked to the members of the committee, I was there for just over 15 minutes. I was in the service prior, and two had also been enlisted. We pretty much shot the sh!t about the military.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rgomez912 said:


> I applied for Apprenticeship on June 24 and now I have my interview today at 1pm. Learned about IBEW from a friend who is a Journeyman who said I should join.
> 
> From what I could gather I'm going to zip my lip and answer in short 'Yes' or 'No' phrases while dressed like I'm already an electrician. Went to the store and got some jeans and some work boots with the steel toe and everything :jester: I want to look like I could go straight from the interview to a job site just like that. Only thing that might not get me in would be that I have no job experience at all and the fact that I'm 20 years old with no job experience. When places like McDonald's wont even hire you, then you know its bad





rgomez912 said:


> The interview was very quick. I was only in the room for about 40 seconds and was asked 3 questions before being let out.
> 
> What are my hobbies.
> What got me interested in being an electrician.
> ...


Read every thing you can about Electrical work .

See if you can get in a school for Electrical apprentice just to get started.

Always wear a suit and tie for any job interview that show's that you are very serious about working for them you are your own sales men:thumbsup:


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rgomez912 (Jul 12, 2011)

Have yet to hear back from them but did have some luck landing a job somewhere else. I applied for an assembly job at the nearest Caterpillar plant and was hired on. Took less than 24 hours after sending in an application before I was hired and the interview went very fast as well. Just 1 minute long. Pay is 12$ hour but got to start somewhere right? Its temp to hire with a 6 month contract so even if I'm not picked for rehire at least I have something to show to the board of electricians when I go back to apply again. Also this time I will make sure to get a recommendation letter from my friend who is a Journeyman at that Union and hope that adds some points to my score. 

Also the union I applied at is Local 60 at San Antonio. I will keep on trying back till I am hired on since I would love to work as an Electrician! :thumbup: 

Keep up the work for those who are part of the Union :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rgomez912 said:


> Have yet to hear back from them but did have some luck landing a job somewhere else. I applied for an assembly job at the nearest Caterpillar plant and was hired on. Took less than 24 hours after sending in an application before I was hired and the interview went very fast as well. Just 1 minute long. Pay is 12$ hour but got to start somewhere right? Its temp to hire with a 6 month contract so even if I'm not picked for rehire at least I have something to show to the board of electricians when I go back to apply again. Also this time I will make sure to get a recommendation letter from my friend who is a Journeyman at that Union and hope that adds some points to my score.
> 
> Also the union I applied at is Local 60 at San Antonio. I will keep on trying back till I am hired on since I would love to work as an Electrician! :thumbup:
> 
> Keep up the work for those who are part of the Union :thumbsup:










:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

